
Google, Apple and 13 others no longer require employees to have a college degree - simonsarris
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/16/15-companies-that-no-longer-require-employees-to-have-a-college-degree.html?rp=veryyes
======
commandlinefan
Right, they just require 15 years experience at other companies that won’t
hire you without a college degree.

------
ZainRiz
Whole Foods doesn't require you to have a college degree to work their cash
registers? Shocking

~~~
jstarfish
Degree requirements are generally for the corporate jobs.

Retail management is loaded with art and English majors.

------
marssaxman
When was there ever such a requirement? I must have missed it. I never
finished a degree, nor even took any CS courses, and this was common among
devs of my acquaintance in the '90s and early aughts.

------
unsignedint
Those 13 companies are not special.

These "requirements" are generally a wish list (outside of some heavily
regulated occupations) and I have started seeing "or equivalent experience" in
recent years.

------
marketgod
The best programmers I have worked with seem to be the ones who couldn't
finish school. I don't think my system would exist without their genius.

